
The world's most unusual military unit - known
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/2016/0622/The-world-s-most-unusual-military-unit
======
macmac
I met one of these guys once. Tough as nails and a very funny. At the pysch
evaluation he had to go through before being accepted into the unit, the
psychologist had asked him if he felt he had any special challenges in
relation to working in the unit. He replied that a part from his violent
canine allergy and his pronounced sensitiveness to cold he felt he was
eminently suited for the job.

